# Moochi is Growing Up - Photos at 6.5 Months



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I first introduced my little brat, Moochi, back in January. You can see photos of her here - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/220306-meet-moochi-my-almost-5-month-old-baby.html.

She has been adapting well in the family doing better than any of girls have with potty training. At 6.5 months old, she has grown very well but is still a small 1.5 lbs. 

I wanted to share the photos I have taken over the past few months.

This was in early Feb after a bath and being all snuggly.









I usually hate Hello Kitty but here she is in a Hello Kitty can.









Just a few days ago getting messy after her grooming.


















Moochi's wet pics! She looks so fluffy after her blow dry.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Got to share some videos too ...

This shows Moochi trying to escape from a box at the gentle age of 4 months.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntbyeJj4yWk

In a typical Moochi tradition, she is rubbing her face and destroying her grooming right after a bath.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ3Tm10sG9E

This was Moochi earlier this week when I got back from a business trip. She was incredibly excited to see me but left a trail of a mess everywhere! Daddy didn't groom her while I was gone but somehow she managed to keep her bow in.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssbfgMP4P1g


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE messy Moochi!!! Awesome pictures


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little doll baby:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Awww love her!! Was she sold as a "teacup"? My Oliver is 5 days older than your adorable Moochie. He is 8 pounds!!! (I know he is bigger than "normal" though)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Moochie really brought a big smile to my face!!! She really is adorable and thanks for sharing her pictures of her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a lively little thing  what a cutie pie


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

She is so little and so cute that she doesn't even look real. She kind of looks like a little wind up toy. What a little itsy bitsy sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

cutie!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

What a little doll!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Soooo itty bitty:wub: Moochi is adorable :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

pippersmom said:


> She is so little and so cute that she doesn't even look real. She kind of looks like a little wind up toy. What a little itsy bitsy sweetheart. :wub:


She is like a little wind up energizer bunny. For the first few months, I really couldn't teach her any tricks at all because she was so active. Using dog treats was impossible because she went crazy over it and couldn't calm down. I was really darn lucky that she naturally poo/pee on the pad.

It's just this week she is a bit more calm and I think I finally taught her sit! I just need a few tricks - sit, down, come, stay and paw. My sister taught Waffle (Shih Tzu) dance ... when you say dance .. he goes up on his hind legs and does a spin.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Mindi's mom said:


> Awww love her!! Was she sold as a "teacup"? My Oliver is 5 days older than your adorable Moochie. He is 8 pounds!!! (I know he is bigger than "normal" though)


There isn't really such a thing as "teacup" but I don't need to tell this forum that. I knew she would be small since she was only 1 lb at almost 4 months. The little ones just require a different type of care and attention as they can get hurt really easily.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute well done.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

charmypoo said:


> There isn't really such a thing as "teacup" but I don't need to tell this forum that. I knew she would be small since she was only 1 lb at almost 4 months. The little ones just require a different type of care and attention as they can get hurt really easily.


That is why I put teacup in quotations. So her parents/lineage were in the 6 pound range? So tiny!! Just adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She is beyond adorable!! I love her!!! :wub:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Mindi's mom said:


> That is why I put teacup in quotations. So her parents/lineage were in the 6 pound range? So tiny!! Just adorable.


My understanding is that the mom is around 5 lbs and the dad was smaller.

This is the mommy and litter mates. I don't know which one is her though. I watermarked the photos because I find a lot of puppy millers and bad breeders steal photos.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's just too cute!!! I love the little hop she does in your last video.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Fabulous pics. I especially love her little head tilt. So precious


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

charmypoo said:


> My understanding is that the mom is around 5 lbs and the dad was smaller.
> 
> This is the mommy and litter mates. I don't know which one is her though. I watermarked the photos because I find a lot of puppy millers and bad breeders steal photos.


Cuteness overload!!:wub::wub:


----------



## pickles9 (Jan 9, 2014)

What a tiny little baby doll! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

omg she has the cutest face!!! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Moochi is a doll!:wub::wub:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

She is so tiny and just so adorable made me smile


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is sooo cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! She is so cute!!!!! Where did you get her from?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that widdle facey...


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

I seriously think Moochie crawled in that box to come live with auntie Rhonda. Just sayin...


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Moochie is so TINY AND MIGHTY == I loved her beautiful face. She is so spunky and full of life in both the videos and pictures! I bet you just love her so much!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Moochie is so TINY AND MIGHTY == I loved her beautiful face. She is so spunky and full of life in both the videos and pictures! I bet you just love her so much!!


She sure is full of spunk. She is the spunkiest out of all my Maltese and I can't believe the amount of energy she has in that small body. Moochi is so brave too which really baffles me as I have never met a Maltese like her.

Cupcake is a real barker but Moochi just doesn't bark .. her only barking is when I am beside her and she demands petting.


----------

